# Printing onto Silicone Wristbands?



## xHybridx (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, I'm currently trying to figure out the best method for printing onto Silicone Wristbands. I'm not very experienced with this type of stuff, the only things I've ever used are Waterslide Decals with a ****ty Inkjet Printer.

Right now I have an ALPS Printer that's coming in the mail soon, so hopefully that will help me with some of these things.

I was thinking in order to do this I could use my ALPS Printer to print onto vinyl or transfer paper, and then use a Heat Press to transfer the images onto the Silicone Wristband. I don't have a heat press, so would a regular iron possibly work just as good?

I would go and order these custom made from places online, but they want me to buy a minimum of 100-200 of them, so that's out of the question for me since there's no way I'm ordering that many of just one design. Here is an example of what I'm looking to do:










Yes, I know, bad example as I absolutely hate that band...but it looks nice for what it is.

I'm also wondering if there would be a way for me to print onto Wallets, Backpacks, etc. with the things I currently have. I don't know if I'd have to do a direct print onto the material and then sew it on, or if I'd have to print it on Vinyl and then heat press that onto the fabric.

Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## xHybridx (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

No idea ... but I would like to know also ... enquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## kevinbr574 (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you ever get a response? A solution? I am looking to do the same thing.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Pad printer or outsource them


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you use a Heat Press or Iron on the Silicone, you're probably going to melt the Bands. A pad printer uses straight ink that air drys. Or you can screen print them with a Non-Textile ink. They don't need heat to dry. Print and let them dry.

You can make a stencil and print on them too. 

Do you have a source to get Blank Silicone Wrist Bands? 

I have a One color Pad Printer, just don't know of anyone selling Silicone Wrist Bands. 

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## atlantatees (Sep 24, 2008)

xHybridx said:


> Hey, I'm currently trying to figure out the best method for printing onto Silicone Wristbands. I'm not very experienced with this type of stuff, the only things I've ever used are Waterslide Decals with a ****ty Inkjet Printer.
> 
> Right now I have an ALPS Printer that's coming in the mail soon, so hopefully that will help me with some of these things.
> 
> ...


hey dude where do you get the silicone bands from?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

AT, PM me for more info on the Wrist Bands.


----------



## sanjayvora (Jun 12, 2011)

Firstly, you can not first print on paper and then transfer print on Silicone wrist bands.
You have to screen print and you will need a round printing machine for the same.
Lastly any ink will not do. You need special ink that has adhesion to silicone surface. Normally it is 2 part ink that has to be mixed just before printing and the the printed object has to be heat cured for ink bonding to the surface (wrist bands).
Hope this helps.


----------



## sanjayvora (Jun 12, 2011)

selanac said:


> If you use a Heat Press or Iron on the Silicone, you're probably going to melt the Bands. A pad printer uses straight ink that air drys. Or you can screen print them with a Non-Textile ink. They don't need heat to dry. Print and let them dry.
> 
> You can make a stencil and print on them too.
> 
> ...


If you can consider to buy, all the way from India, I can give you a source for Black wrist bands.


----------



## nicolas sanchez (Oct 14, 2008)

hi im standing in the same spot now, you need a
cylindrical printing machine to be able to print directly on the item.
The inks is an other problem we will try epoxy 2 part ink and nylon ink same as used in textil printing .


----------



## sanjayvora (Jun 12, 2011)

nicolas sanchez said:


> hi im standing in the same spot now, you need a
> cylindrical printing machine to be able to print directly on the item.
> The inks is an other problem we will try epoxy 2 part ink and nylon ink same as used in textil printing .


I wish to inform you, neither 2 part epoxy nor nylon ink will adhere to Silicone. You need silicone ink to print on silicone bands.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, you need to source a silicone based ink to adhere to silicone...not nylon ink, not two part epoxy. Try searching pad printing ink manufacturers. They offer tech support if you order their inks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

All American Screen in Philly sells it.

They're in the Preferred list.


----------



## Wristband (Dec 27, 2011)

Wristband
Custom Rubber Bracelets and Silicone Wristbands, Low Prices guaranteed, No minimums, Free Shipping, Quick Delivery, choose for your Personalized Silicone Wristband, Rubber Bracelets, customized wristband,Child wristbands, Silicone Finger Ring, Silicone Keychains, Silicone USB jump Drive, USB Flash Drive, Awareness wristband, livestrong wristbands, Nike wristbands!


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

xHybridx said:


> Hey, I'm currently trying to figure out the best method for printing onto Silicone Wristbands. I'm not very experienced with this type of stuff, the only things I've ever used are Waterslide Decals with a ****ty Inkjet Printer.
> 
> Right now I have an ALPS Printer that's coming in the mail soon, so hopefully that will help me with some of these things.
> 
> ...


Silicone Ink is the only thing that works, sticks and does not wear off. It's what the professionals use yet you can do it yourself. Here is a link
silicone printing ink, silk screen silicone printing ink, silicone pad printing ink,silicone wrist band ink


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That is an interesting site.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have a customer interested in Silicone ink. Emailed you about this Steve.


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

There are silicone inks made specifically made for printing on anything silicone. They are 10:1 mix and you need a gram scale to get it right. Heat at 300-400 F for two to six minutes and you are good to go, it won't wear off. Use for buttons like in your car as well as swim caps, wrist bands, iPhone covers etc...


----------



## Wristband Guy (Sep 2, 2018)

Flat printing on silicone wristbands isn't really the best method. The rubber doesn't absorb the ink well, so it tends to wear off over time. Engraving has its own set of problems when it comes to particle cleanup, but does have the benefit of being a permanent print that won't wear off for your customers. You can buy laser engraving machines to get that done. Your best bet of all is probably just outsourcing them and getting a debossed and ink filled product, which is a wristband made with a mold so the message appears engraved and then it's filled with an ink color.


----------

